# midi db15 macho (joystick) usb



## antoniomusico (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola. Tengo un teclado midi antiguo. Tengo un cable para conectarlo a la tarjeta de sonido siendo un extremo din5 (tipico midi) y en el otro un db15 macho (para conectarlo al puerto joystick de la tarjeta de sonido). El problema es que ahora uso un portatil y aqui no hay puerto midi, por lo que la unica solucion parece conectarlo al puerto usb. He estado echando un vistazo pero los precios me parecen desorbitados para una interfaz "midi-usb". Por ello, he pensado que tal vez comprando un adaptador "usb-db15 hembra" podria completar la conexion "midi - db15 macho - db15 hembra - usb".
La pregunta es: alguien ha probado esto? funcionara? reconocera xp el teclado? reconoceran los programas que hay un teclado conectado?

Gracias, por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## JV (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola antoniomusico, si te entiendo bien lo que pretendes es usar un adaptador entre un conector USB y un conector DB-15?? si es eso no te va a funcionar.


Saludos..


----------

